
You can’t learn about deep truths from meditation - calebmontiveros
https://www.calebontiveros.com/against-the-ontological-relevance-of-meditation/
======
pmodek
Good article. Meditation is an incredibly useful tool, and this is backed by
science, but it's not something mystic or supernatural.

